# Hilfe! 11845 und 11848 Nr. auf Handyrechnung



## calino20 (22 April 2008)

Hallo,

mir sind auf meiner Handyrechnung einige Beträge aufgefallen, die ich nicht angerufen habe!

Mir wird immer auf der Rechnung angezeigt Telefonauskunft und dahinter steht entweder 11845 oder 11848. Ich habe keine Lust diesen Betrag zu zahlen. Es sind zwar "nur" 50 Euro, aber das langt schon. Wie kann ich dagegen vorgehen?

Was kann ich dagegen machen. Ich habe die Nummern nicht angerufen oder sonst was. Kann es sein, dass sich mein Handy selbst einwählt oder so?

Für Eure Hilfe schon mal vielen Dank.

Gruß Carolin


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! 11845 und 11848 Nr. auf Handyrechnung*

Es handelt sich um "Auskunftsdienste".

An wen die Nummern vergeben sind:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/ssss8/Verzeichnis_der_vergebenen_Rufnummern_1ah.html


----------

